# Your Drawings



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

SCWTC4 said:


> now i'll try to make a free flow interchange between 6 highways.... see you next year :crazy:


Something like this?  I made this some months ago.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

^^You are definitely either much smarter or far more patient than me... All I can say is WOW! :shocked:

Now I just HAVE to make something similar in SimCity 4... as soon as the next version of the Real Highway Mod comes out!


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

something like that (still unfinished)
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3531/cimg1658refixpw1.jpg

sorry for the huge pic but if i resize it wll look very bad :crazy:
(as my english :lol

edit: pic removed, the pure link is better :lol:
edit2: pic does not show ... ill'fix it tomorrow..


----------



## Uyncior (Oct 23, 2007)

wow what a surprise. I've been drawing interchanges, connections of cities, infrastructure and fake road maps from about 10-13 years. I thought I was a freak but there are a lot of freaks like me here :banana: greetings my friends:cheers:


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

apsolutely awesome thread, I never even though about drawing such stuff but I might try. some Struma motorway junctions and so on, would be quite interesting.


----------



## Realek (Mar 19, 2006)

SCWTC4 said:


> something like that (still unfinished)
> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3531/cimg1658refixpw1.jpg
> 
> sorry for the huge pic but if i resize it wll look very bad :crazy:
> ...



kay: 

How many levels is that BTW :lol:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

CborG's Vlekkerdam looks awesome :cheers:


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

Uyncior said:


> wow what a surprise. I've been drawing interchanges, connections of cities, infrastructure and fake road maps from about 10-13 years. I thought I was a freak but there are a lot of freaks like me here :banana: greetings my friends:cheers:


me too!

well i used to as a kid. I used to get rolls of newspaper (blank of course) stretch it out for 10-15 feet (3-5 metres) and draw roads, communities, etc. Didn't really go outside of roads, like i drew a few subdivisions, and that was it. Maybe I can get a picture of one in a few days, and post it.

I can't guarantee anything.. I haven't done squat since i was 13 or so (I'm almost 20 now) 

BUT. I'm in transportation engineering program for school (yes one exists) Here's what I'll learn about.

# Learn about transportation networks, public transportation systems and their role in society
# Develop the planning skills needed to make decisions about present and future transportation needs
# Apply current standards and practices to design roadways, intersections and facilities with safety as a key ingredient
# Acquire surveying, CAD, plan reading and visualization skills needed to create today's modern infrastructure
# Explore traffic data collection methods, traffic control devices and management strategies
# Analyze traffic operations, capacity and level of service on streets and highways
# Affiliations include the Ontario Association of Certified Engineering Technicians and Technologists (OACETT), Transportation Association of Canada (TAC) and the Institute of Transportation Engineers (ITE) 

http://www.mohawkcollege.ca/calendar/transportEngTechno.html

I'm a first year.. but I LOVE IT!


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

go_leafs_go02 said:


> me too!
> 
> well i used to as a kid. I used to get rolls of newspaper (blank of course) stretch it out for 10-15 feet (3-5 metres) and draw roads, communities, etc. Didn't really go outside of roads, like i drew a few subdivisions, and that was it. Maybe I can get a picture of one in a few days, and post it.


well, i think that a lot of us did this. i also used to draw roads on large sheets of paper (app. same size as you), but those roads were as large so i could play with cars on them, so 2 way road was about 10 cm wide. some of my friends used to do it too, and they were not mad about road infrastructure and roads (i was mad about it since i was a kid!). i had at least 10 different sheets with roads. in later period of doing it the things little went out of control because i started to do bridges, tunnels, "mountain" railroads (mountains were the books ) and my mum went crazy because whole floor was covered with that . my dad found it creative and interesting, but he wasn't allowd to praise it in front of mum  of course, i also tit it in the age of some 8-12 years.


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

Realek said:


> kay:
> 
> How many levels is that BTW :lol:


7 or 8 levels (maybe more) :crazy:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

all of your drawings are great, i especially6 liked vlekkendam and the 2 crossings of 6 directions


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate_Balota said:


> Wow...these are great!
> Which program do you use to make 'em?


Google maps and good old paint:lol:


----------



## taiwanesedrummer36 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jeroen669 said:


> Something like this?  I made this some months ago.


The only thing I don't like about it is the loop ramps (too old). Gotta go with flyovers! :banana:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

This are some interchanges from a old project. A city I drawed.



















Overview;


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Hahaha...this thread is NUTS! :nuts:

You guys made to start drawing this sh*t too. :lol:

I was allways into interchanges....and so....why the hell not to draw some then.... :nuts:

------------------

So yesterday...while studying for my exam in applied mechanics....i decided to take a brake and draw the south entrance to Zagreb, Croatia. 

Lučko interchange:









In reality it's much more....hmm...slender.
I ran out of space, so I had to squeese it a little bit... 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

This seems to be a common thread among those whom frequent this part of the SSC forvms (pleading 'guilty').

:nuts:

In another mainly North American road-related forvm that I follow, we call these 'Amish Sim-Cities' - made without any of those newfangled computer contraptions.
(For those not aware, there are many pockets of Amish people here in the USA - followers of one of several related Mennonite sects whom live very simple lives, eschew anything flashy and/or more modern than horse-drawn wagons and seldom even use electricity or indoor plumbing - essentially a pre-20th century lifestyle. They are well regarded as superb farmers and their craft and food products are very popular throughout the USA.)

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A little redesign of turning an congested traffic-light intersection into a grade-seperated free flow intersection.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

^^Interesting...That's almost exactly the same solution chosen for the upgrade of DN1 going through the northern parts of Bucharest (only the roundabout is on the lower level). That road goes to the mountains and it's the most congested in Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, i drawed this to show grade-separated intersections doesn't have to take up a lot of land. In this case, no buildings should have to be torn down. The 3-lane roundabout doesn't really fits with the exit lanes from the roundabout.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Heres my Highway Drawings!*



















Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I want to live in Vlekkerdam! Amazing! How long have you been working on it???

You just made me want to start a similar project.


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

I thought I was the only one that did this! I don't have them with me though.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

This is literally ALL I do in school...


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> I want to live in Vlekkerdam! Amazing! How long have you been working on it???


In a total period of 7 years, not all time time though. I often left it untouched for months and then started again with new inspiration. :lol:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

intregration of a 5th direction into a stacked interchange (of course a 6th direction is easily addable symmetrically)


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

^^ That's sooooo cool :eek2: ...

I also loved to draw my imaginary road-network ...  ... But maybe not as good as u all here


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

CborG said:


> I like to adapt excisting interchanges to make them better:
> 
> KP Velperbroek, A12/A348, currently a simple roundabout:
> 
> ...


Those drawings a fucking awesome. Really great work. Well done.


----------



## Raf11 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here you have six directions. In reality, hihi 

http://siskom.waw.pl/autostrady/a1/a1-510-519.jpg


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

A map of the Netherlands showing the roads i've driven on and the places i've been in 6 years as a taxidriver. (I love my job!) 










The white dot in the red circle is my hometown.


----------



## taiwanesedrummer36 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, what a drive!


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

More of the previous posted maps:

The total map:










Cuylendam, this was the first city, drawn on 1 A4 size paper. You can see it's not so detailed as Vlekkerdam. The area to the south was added many years later.










Waasbommel, just a small old town in the rural area:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Just an example of a city I made in paint complete with a road system. This is one city of an entire region I made in paint.


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Lifelong Mapper*



Uyncior said:


> wow what a surprise. I've been drawing interchanges, connections of cities, infrastructure and fake road maps from about 10-13 years. I thought I was a freak but there are a lot of freaks like me here :banana: greetings my friends:cheers:


I agree. I've been drawing stuff like that since I was 5 years old - that was 27 years ago!


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

CborG said:


> More of the previous posted maps:
> 
> The total map:
> 
> ...


That first one is NICE!


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

I thought I was the only person that did this, and I found a job where I can actually design for a living.
Here is a drawing of an interchange in my made up metro


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is the corresponding metro that this goes with, the interchange is in the smaller metro to the left in the upper corner


----------



## GuyFromMoss (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh this is one great thread!

I thought I was the only guy in the world with this interest! It really melts my heart to see other people with that interest! I have ruined so many textbooks with motorway interchanges and junctions.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Easy stuff;


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Crazy Doodling*

Have a look at this one:
http://picasaweb.google.com/gannman1975/Doodlings/photo#5189555832861517298


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

I draw these things at English classes :lol:!I just get so bored!Btw i have drawings too


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ I'm doing the same :lol: except that when I'm walking I'm thinking the path for a motorway :lol:!It's kind of fun


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Xander said:


> hang on....let me get this right...you draw roads for fun??? if its proffesional fair enough ....but for fun????


Yes i do it for fun, like bg said its like a hobby. I could never be preffesional


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

Same here. Professionally (for right now) I plan and update Bus routes via using a GIS and plan/update timetables.



Jardoga said:


> Yes i do it for fun, like bg said its like a hobby. I could never be preffesional


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Delete.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice! The last one is amazing!


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, very nice indeed. Any video game that has freeways and complex interchanges is one worth buying.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

glad to see this can get started again!! hope people show there hidden talent.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Cracow 2020 seeing from S7 - The eastern bypass 

Another invented city and motorway.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

wow, the last drawings here are great!

i have just gone thru my old ftp files and have found an old drawing i made many years ago. ok, no highways (i made tons of street drawings as a child, but all of them are gone ), but this is a skyscraper forum in the first place, isn't it


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

TRUE talent


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Great drawing, Patrick. btw, are you fan of Audi? 
I don't really make drawings. Sometimes I scribble something in my maths notebook, when I get bored, but not really serious drawing.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Patrick said:


> wow, the last drawings here are great!
> 
> i have just gone thru my old ftp files and have found an old drawing i made many years ago. ok, no highways (i made tons of street drawings as a child, but all of them are gone ), but this is a skyscraper forum in the first place, isn't it



I know how you feel about losing such work. Interesting style.


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful drawing! That must have took some time and patience.



Patrick said:


> wow, the last drawings here are great!
> 
> i have just gone thru my old ftp files and have found an old drawing i made many years ago. ok, no highways (i made tons of street drawings as a child, but all of them are gone ), but this is a skyscraper forum in the first place, isn't it


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^It would indeed take lots of time to draw and color all those windows. I just wouldn't have the skill and patience for that


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

i just colored the whole rectangle (building shape) and drew the black lines and fields over it


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Well, it's still a lot of work that requires lots of patience


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Here is the biggest intersection I ever draw.








Blue=River, Black=Mountains/Hills, Crossed Lines=Railways


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks a bit like spaghetti junction


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

My drawings.
My imagined country on Kaliningrad territory.
Red: motorways
Yellow: ekspressways
Grey: main roads










Toyota Corolla on US highway near Pheonix.










Imagined NFS ProStreet world map.










A meteor hits Seatle (not Seattle ).









:cheers:


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i used to draw maps when i was younger... i still have twenty books filled with drawings of cities... but i'm lazy to install my scanner and scan some of them 
maybe i will in some future time


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

wow ripley kay:
phantastic drawings!


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

RipleyLV, you have some talent for drawing


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah Ripley, this really is something!


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

I use to draw cities when I'm bored or when talking on the phone on paint. On really boring lessons I also draw on my notebooks.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

^^ Wow, that looks fantastic kay:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's one of mine...


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice one. Very futuristic, though I spot sth that looks like an old gate with two towers :lol:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks m8. You've got to retain some of the old stuff too, yeh??


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Timon91 said:


> ^^You're also bored during chemistry? Sounds familiar....


Well yes,how substances mix in a liquor is not my favourite subject...especially if it is done by 2 molten metals...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

My notes from monday's chemistry lecture:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^You're also bored during chemistry? Sounds familiar....


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Who isn't  

Nice drawings


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, this is the first time I've come across anybody else who wouldn't think I'm crazy for drawing this kind of stuff, let alone actually does it themselves. I used to do it a lot, but I haven't drawn much of value lately... I can think of one in particular that I'm particularly proud of, involving a freeway that splits in half, with one carriageway bypassing a town to the north and the other running straight through it along a combination of viaducts, tunnels and modified streets, but I haven't a clue where it is. If I find it, I'll scan it and post it.

Can I ask, though: does anybody else like to draw very basic maps involving a single road that isn't designed to carry a lot of traffic running through a small village, and gradually erasing parts of it and "building" bigger and better transport facilities over time? I used to do that a lot; I found it to be a great way of coming up with unique and original designs for interchanges, rather than trying to draw it all at once.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Robosteve said:


> Wow, this is the first time I've come across anybody else who wouldn't think I'm crazy for drawing this kind of stuff, let alone actually does it themselves.


Haha ...I used to draw all kinds of infrastructure throughout my school going years. I'm sure a lot of the kids used to think I was crazy after seeing notebook after notebook filled with cars, aeroplanes, airports, expressways and what have you, and not a word of school work!


----------



## berohero (Jul 10, 2008)

from me

[img=http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9200/img0002nh9.th.jpg][img=http://img47.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

here a draw of my not really good but here a normal interchange: give my tips


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Can the last two be enlarged or sth? Normally you can click on them to get the original size.


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Really stunning work throughout this thread. Fantastic!


----------



## norscand (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for kind words. 
Indeed, it takes not so much time - 2-3 hours daily during one week in Illustrator. Presented road atlas is not completed, but you can see 14 of 22 maps on Norscand Road Atlas pages.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

absolutely brilliant!

I have also three fictional countries in mind already (because so often drawn on paper), I will draw them with Adobe FreeHand next month


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

That's stunning piece of work, norscand! Are you a professional cartographer?


----------



## norscand (Oct 4, 2008)

Majestic said:


> That's stunning piece of work, norscand! Are you a professional cartographer?


No, it's just a hobby. And I like that it's not for my pleasure only, but other people can enjoy too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

norscand said:


> Another fantasy road map. Click to enlarge.
> Other maps can be found on http://www.norscand.net


Amazing. :cheers:

American mapping? looks like Rand McNally.


----------



## norscand (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, I was inspired by road maps issued by departments of transportation of different states (Iowa, Illinois, Arkansas etc). It looks more realistic and recognisable.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Norscand, your maps put many actual road atlases to shame. Not only have you included a incredible amount of detail, you've made it very clear and visually attractive as well.

Loads of people have posted brilliant work in this thread. I especially have to single out Norscand, RipleyLV and Realista_KR.


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is one of my draws made during class
I always enjoyed drawing cities and autobahns and about two years ago I started drawing 3D


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow, that's out of this world! Top class!


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnificent piece of art, Raynits. :master:


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Holy crap! :uh:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow mg:

Beautiful!


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

A colossal work Raynits! I like the details!


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

That's truly terrific, Raynits!


----------



## Realista_KR (Jul 10, 2008)

You're an artist! Absolutely!:nuts:


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Where in the world shall we build an art gallery dedicated to our drawings of maps, freeways, autobahns, cities, 3D's?

Bloody brilliant drawings and maps.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

(edit, posted in the wrong thread)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

It's incredible what a human can draw! :nuts:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

fantastic! absolutely stunning! what a level of detail! great!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Heres one i did in a free period 45 min class. 








[/URL]


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Arrgh, I need a scanner....

Anyway, here's some phone camera pics of a few parts of my maps. Each one is about 20cm wide roughly. They don't bring out the detailing very well though. The quality is horrible. They'll do for now I suppose. And ignore the black spot, it's a lens stain I can't get rid of. 

Note that I use the term motorway as a generalisation for any road with grade separation, of 2x2 lanes or above, with a hardshoulder, and with all free-flowing interchanges (except at terminuses). Freeway is when I specifically mean that the motorway in question is free to use, tollway when it needs a toll.

Double decked structure (one motorway on top another, both 5x5) makes a turn. Long distance tollway is on top level, local high capacity freeway is underneath. A distributor motorway breaks off here as well.









Small island in middle of downtown river. Motorway river crossing passes over. This is meant to be a bottleneck, the bridge is only 3x3 and connects several high capacity long-distance roads on either side.









2 parallel motorways (one toll, one local). Small distributor motorway passes underneath.









The previous double decked structure and parallel motorways intersect, along with a cross-country tollway heading off North-East. The upper deck tollway heading E-W has no exits or entrances here, enabling the long-distance drivers it carries to avoid the frequent congestion.









Same interchange. This thing is effectively 10-way, but is no way complete. Better to regard it as 5-way. The different widths of carriageway imply that this interchange expanded as the number of motorways passing through it rose, and the traffic using it increased. Now it is a haphazard sprawl of ramps and flyovers.









High capacity 6-way interchange with local unclassified distributor structure to the North West. To the North, the two now parallel motorways from the previous double decker structure merge before the slip roads start. The E-W motorway features as North-South on the previous interchange.









The 2 parallel motorways seen earlier interchange with the start of a cross-country tollway and a huge gyratory, 10 lanes wide. This image is upside-down (oops).









3 Parallel motorways squeeze in to one tunnel. North of this is the big 10-way.









Several motorways are distributed into a tunnel towards downtown, in the middle of a riverside industrial area.









Local distribution motorways in the suburbs.









I'll be happy to take some more snaps if people want them. Thanks!


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ Unreal!Well I have 2 new 



















Hope you like them


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

bgplayer19 said:


> Hope you like them


A lot.


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

^^
Hmm, in the top interchange, why do you have two ramps serving A3SE-A6NE? Good work anyway!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great work guys. Keep it up


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Some more pics. Again, sorry for the crap quality. I may have access to a scanner soon though!

One end of the big gyratory, with various highways and motorways passing through.









Parallel Motorways in the Business District.









One of the city's university campuses, with a marina.









Distributor motoray runs northward on the left, eventually to the gyratory which accesses the parallel long-distance motorways on the right.









More distributors pass over a river, this area has undergone large regeneration from the previous slums.









Yet another distributor in the Business District









3 parallel motorways. Left one is a high-capacity freeway which forms the major ringway round the city. Middle one is a cross-country tollway. Right one is a long-distance tollway. A highway passes over here.









Double decked dual motorway structure intersects with a distributor and surface streets. The long-distance tollway on the upper deck has only a single entrance and exit here. Lower deck is a high-capacity freeway.









The city's largest (potential) 10-way interchange. (Zoomed out more than other pics)









Inner Suburb/Inner City fringe.









Opposite side of gyratory, with large interchange with the big parallel motorways, and a cross-country.









2 Distributors meet in an older part of town.
-really low quality picture removed-

Please tell me what you think!
Thanks.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work everyone!

I found this in the the New Zealand section - by *Jarbury*.

*Beware, Jarbury's full-size version (http://www.angelfire.com/tv/jarbury/Baba_City.jpg) is a single 70MB image. You've been warned...*
If you want to see it and your computer can handle the file size, don't click on the link, but rather, right-click on the link and save the file to your computer.



jarbury said:


> OK here's a chance to "show off" what I do in quite a lot of my spare time. Well, at least what I've done for the past 6-7 months.
> 
> When I was younger I found myself fascinated by street maps, I remember actually getting an Auckland street map for Christmas when I was 10 or 11 and loving it. I then started to create my own cities, and they've slowly evolved over the years. The basis for this one I drew when I was around 13-14... in a good old 1A5 exercise book. Last year I scanned it in and started patching up the mistakes and where pages didn't match up. Over time I really wanted to redraw the whole thing, and that's what I've ended up doing.... and obviously expanding it big time.
> 
> ...





jarbury said:


> Suburb names come from everywhere.... I think largely from parts of London, New York and Los Angeles. Probably a few other places thrown in too. Pretty cool you did them too, I've seen others who have done maps but never quite in the same way as me. I guess I'm trying to create some sort of realistic utopia. I really love my transit system though.
> 
> Close up of the CBD:
> 
> ...


Amazing work by Jarbury!


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

3 years ago i was working on something similar, unfortunately one day i forgot to close the window in my room and a strong wind take away the drawing.
i'd never found it 
(it's not a joke, it really happens )


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ So unfair ;(


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

I managed to splill a jug full of gravy all over one of the pages from the city I'm drawing above. Luckily the lines had imprinted on the page below so I traced them out and resurrected it!


----------



## timidtiger (Feb 14, 2005)

It's great to see people doing similar things!
I always thought that I was the only one aswell, I've drawn my own town since I was 9.
Here is the citycenter of my fantasytown.
It is just a small part of the whole town.


----------



## norscand (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done, timidtiger! Can you share more maps of your own?


----------



## just_a_guy (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow i'm impressed at the fact that there are people that draw these kinds of things for fun! I thought I was the only one. Nice work everyone.

I have some drawings to show myself. I don't only draw roads from a "google maps" point of view. I also like going 3D.










Here's one I haven't finished yet. These things take for ever to draw becuase of all the small details.










Hopefully the links work becuase i've never used imageshack before.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

This thread is depressive. It only reminds me how I suck in drawing. Lock.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

just_a_guy said:


> Let me know what you think


I think these drawings are great, impressing attention to details. The crashbarriers are excellent. 



Verso said:


> It only reminds me how I suck in drawing


Suck* at*. Not that I'm picky or something.


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread is just amazing ... Since I was a kid I´ve been drawing lots of avenues, highways. Now I got nine notebooks full of that stuff.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Majestic said:


> Suck* at*. Not that I'm picky or something.


:nono: Suck @.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

very great additions by argyro, justaguy and timidtiger! great level of details kay:


----------



## Red-Lion (Apr 15, 2009)

Great drawings everyone  I liked to draw cities in my math book, with a main road going all the way through all pages  When my teacher found out, she wasn't very pleased. 

Me and my brothers also used to play "amish" sim city when we were like 7-10ish don't remember exacty. Had taxes going and stuff depending on houses, and then we could afford to build more roads and expand it 

Makes me want to draw again! 

I thought I was the only crazy person drawing imaginary cities!


----------



## ErikEst (May 15, 2009)

I've drawń some interchanges and stuff, but some of yours are awesome. 

This one was a bit light, so i had to overdo it in Photoshop.









One big-ass intersection.









Tallinn bypass' and Viljandi mnt's interchange in 30 yrs









Comments&Critics, tho I am still a newbie at drawing that kind of stuff


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

just_a_guy said:


> Wow i'm impressed at the fact that there are people that draw these kinds of things for fun! I thought I was the only one. Nice work everyone.
> 
> I have some drawings to show myself. I don't only draw roads from a "google maps" point of view. I also like going 3D.
> 
> ...



The lines in these pictures are very clean. I like the fine detail. Here is one I drew about 3 years ago in pencil. :

North Interstate 31 and U.S. 41 near U.S. 438 and State Highway 24: 









Here's another one I did when I was bored around that time. I didn't put as much effort into this one though. 

East Interstate 52 near U.S. 437, SH 23 and BCR(Back Country Road) 3461: 









After leaving the freeway at Exit 979 on a two way frontage road: 









These are obviously imaginary Interstate highways in a a very big imaginary state. I even made up a state highway system long ago just so I could use them in my drawings, call me crazy.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG, those are really impressive drawings!!!  I like the detail, good work! kay:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

RipleyLV said:


> OMG, those are really impressive drawings!!!  I like the detail, good work! kay:


I'm glad you like them. I really suck at drawing cars but everything else seems to come out OK. Here are two more I had sitting on my hard drive that were scanned a while ago:

The east bound lands of Interstate 50 and US 70 going through a dense forest of monster sized trees near exit 1491:









Heading into the island of my imaginary city Trang(pop. 37 million). A densely populated island with a total population of about 60 million people with the tallest skyscrapers topping out at around 4000 feet and some 2000 foot tall "mountains" dotting the center of the island. :nuts:

South Interstate 11E and U.S. 55 at Exit 48, Link Highway 442, East Dock Rd. : 










I loved drawing these but I feel like such a nerd posting these.....haha. 




Raynits said:


> Here is one of my draws made during class
> I always enjoyed drawing cities and autobahns and about two years ago I started drawing 3D




This is AWESOME!!!! Great work!!! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

FM 2258 said:


> I loved drawing these but I feel like such a nerd posting these.....haha.


Aren't we all just "nerds"? 

Good work, FM, and what a city


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Patrick said:


> Aren't we all just "nerds"?
> 
> Good work, FM, and what a city


Yeah we are all nerds. Proud to be one. :cheers:


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^^
Amen to that!:cheers:



Thanks FM 2258, maybe I'll post some more later.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

My whole notebook covers are filled with some virtual roads, cities etc


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is my latest interchange:










^^ This is a part of the A1/A4(imaginary) interchange in the north-eastern part of Plovdiv,Bulgaria's second largest city


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I notice a lot of European style highways drawn in this thread. I'm so used to the wide medians we generally have here in the United States.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Would be interesting to know the closest motorway/freeway to me with wide medians.


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is the last one I've finished! It was requested by a friend of mine and she asked me to drawn her an "island city". So, an island it is! 










PS: Maybe you'll say: "Come on! He always draws the same bridge!" But that's just a coincidence....


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Heres some of my uncompleted ones hno:




























~Corey


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

*Another one!*

This drawing I made about 2 years ago.This was my first 3D city looked at least a little real...










Hey FM, I really enjoyed your drawings, specially this one:


FM 2258 said:


> North Interstate 31 and U.S. 41 near U.S. 438 and State Highway 24:


PQP! Demais!(Now you know how to say awesome in Portuguese! [/flickr])


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

A new drawing from me. I finished it yesterday. A police chase on Franklin Delano Roosevelt Driveway in New York. 










*Click here for a larger size*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Another great drawing.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks! I'm working on a new one now.


----------



## Realista_KR (Jul 10, 2008)

RipleyLV - the Artist


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW! Really nice work RipleyLV


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks! =) 

Another one, I drew this map some 5 years ago, can't believe it's in good shape. Notice, that almost every interchange is diferent.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

^^ Nice!

"Po*ł*ska"? :lol:


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Good that not Półśką :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

P̃ółśǩą


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ripley spelled "Nederland" right, though


----------



## geordieinthecity (Jun 21, 2009)

i have been doing this for about 7 years. this is one of my detailed ones.


----------



## just_a_guy (Feb 5, 2009)

All drawings look great

geordieinthecity: Your avenues remind me if Las Vegas Blvd, its like 10 lanes wide at one point

RipleyLV: Awesome cars! But, who's driving the Ford Explorer?!

I already showed this one in this thread but it wasn't finished yet so heres the finished product


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

excellent drawing! reminds me of Sydney.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

just_a_guy said:


> RipleyLV: Awesome cars!


Thanks!
I like the detail in your drawings and the way you painted aspahlt! Great work! 



just_a_guy said:


> But, who's driving the Ford Explorer?!


I guess nobody.  That's a small detail I missed, because I don't draw people well.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

my drawings, my first attempt, so not the best drawing.


----------



## yanksfan6129 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! Seeing all of these excellent maps and 3D cities makes me completely regret simply tossing out my "map-masterpiece", a huge 50 paper taped together pen drawn metropolitan area called Callaowao. I ought to start a new one.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's one I made last year.








Now I got inspired to do sth more spectacular. I'm only afraid if I'm talented enough  I'll try though


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been doing this since 1999, heres one im working on now


----------



## nh1la (Jul 1, 2009)

@ Sponsor

Nice one kay:

But do you hate trumpets or something?


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

nh1la said:


> But do you hate trumpets or something?


I don't get it  explain it if you can


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Sponsor said:


> I don't get it  explain it if you can


he is missing this type of a highway junction


----------



## nh1la (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, there are no conflict points and they take up less space. Plus you eliminate one 270 turn which is always good and it marginally shortens the distance.

What's the name of that other type btw? I've seen it, but extremely rarely.


----------



## smuthny (Jan 29, 2006)

del


----------



## Squiggles (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to create an interchange in my fictional city. I want to have a main inbound arterial freeway (10 lanes) intersect with a freeway that encircles the city, without having the interchange spill over into the inside area of the loop (as it's designated as downtown). I want most of the freeway traffic to divert from the inbound freeway to the loop, but the rest needs to get directly to the surface streets....

I'll upload some pictures when I figure it out.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

nh1la said:


> What's the name of that other type btw? I've seen it, but extremely rarely.


I think you mean the half cloverleaf, almost only used when an extension is expected.


----------

